# New Church Home



## bill c. (Dec 7, 2005)

I finally took my friend's advice and went to Tenth Presbyterian here in Phila. Wow! What a great church!

My wife and I started attending Calvary Chapel (yes I know Arminian) but we found that we were looking for something deeper and more rooted in tradition. We really found it at Tenth. I don't say this to disparage CC it was a nice place for a new Christian, someone coming out of Roman Catholicism. After awhile though it seemed that I we were attracted more by the Reformed tradition the result of reading some of the books recommended on this forum. I owe my friend, a youth pastor at a PCA Korean church a great deal!

Tenth has a class you have to take before becoming a member I hope to be in the class the next time it is offered.


----------



## gwine (Dec 7, 2005)

Good news indeed that you have found a church home.


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool! I've been there a couple times (I have family in PA).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> Good news indeed that you have found a church home.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats!! Awesome historic church!


----------

